

Developer: iPad app store rejects 'widgets or their own desktops' - anigbrowl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/01/apple_boots_widgety_apps_from_app_store/

======
DenisM
Two thoughts:

1\. This is bad. I'm as much of an Apple apologist as any other half-sane
person could be, but this is bad. There was no way to see this coming.

2\. Apple is clearly angling to introduce their own widgety thingie to iPad OS
4.0, due in September. It would be stupid not to do that for them, and now
that they aggressively cull the other widgety apps it's kind of an evidence.

